# UCLA undergrad



## Redalgal15 (Apr 10, 2008)

This is my third post in this section...but after reading a few other posts I have a new question.

Again, I got into UCLA and Chapman film production.

What I am wondering is...how well, or what exactly will a BFA undergrad degree do for me after college (assuming I got to Chapman)

I want to get into mainstream film production/directing....no Independent because basically you go nowhere.

Do people fair better at going to a "magnet school" such as Chapman's film program (since it's an easy school itself, not the film) and getting their BFA and trying to break into the industry

or

Do people go to another school, get a "world education," get involved with film oncampus, graduate, and then go for a MFA for film production/directing. And with this situation...do most get into the mainstream industry easier?

Basically...it's the question of BFA vs MFA, but going to a really good undergrad school like UCLA, not getting into the BFA, but going to school for another two years (UCLA, USC, etc) and getting a masters.

Finally...is it true? it's easier to get into a MFA film program and into a good school, like UCLA/USC, than to make it into the BFA of that school?

If so...why?


----------



## Ard23 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey, I'm in the grad program at UCLA. I did not study film undergrad, which I believe was a good decision. I think a "world education," as you put it, or a more diverse liberal arts education (studying literature, history, philosophy, etc.) is a better foundation for becoming an artist and storyteller in the future. I expanded my knowledge and perspective on the world in undergrad in a way I would not have done had I simply studied film from the get-go.

Both the grad and undergrad programs at UCLA are extremely tough to get into. I'm not sure statistically which is "easier" though I wouldn't describe either of them as statistically "easy" by any means.

Finally, your comment that with independent film "basically you go nowhere," is a sweeping over generalization and a fairly ignorant statement. No offense. The best independent films take more storytelling risks, and are consequently less expensive productions than mainstream fair because they are less of a sure thing from a financial standpoint. In my opinion films are usually more artistically viable and more entertaining if they break the mold. That's simply a matter of taste. But the indie world is certainly not a dead end if you have the chops.

Good luck to you...


----------

